# Goose hunting is Dangerous



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Was out today with my Cuz and his two boys and a local friend...

my Cuz and the friend decided to Jump three geese we spotted in the river, As I and the two boys headed upstream ..

I told the boys to stay together on a bank about 10 feet above the river, as I headed further up to get the last minute shot at the travelling geese.As the wind was blowing downstream.

So I headed up stream of the boys 45 yards..

And got down to the water edge and stood there.

As I heard the guns from ym Cuz and Friend shoot, I knew it was only seconds away. so I got ready.

Two geese come flyin' up stream and I aimed at the goose on the right.As I heard the second gun first,the two boys..As I drew up to shoot. I fired and shook the bird on the right,As I then fired at the bird on the left. Both heading straight at me.I heard one more shot. and took another shot myself. Knowing I hit that left handed bird good. I was empty and reached into my right hand pocket for two more shells... and turned away for just a second.

As I turned back around with two shells in hand,I Got hammered in the face,head and left arm and smashed to the ground packing the end of my barrel with 4 inches of mud,And laying on my back hurting and stunned...

I Thought what the heck just happened,As I sat up,I had a huge goose at my feet at the rivers edge... Dang goose suicide bombed me..Leaving me with two cuts below my right eyes,One may of needed stitches ,blood running down my cheek.. and a sore left arm from the rest of the impact...

Wife said I should stop hunting with others..Yet Accidents like this are Not that commen and do happen now and then...We all get a laugh out of it now, yet after my shower I can see without the blood on the face just how close it came to loosing my right eye...

I'm sore all over from the 10-11 lb impact..Guns all cleaned, and I am hoping to be out in the chopped oat field tomorroe to Hammer my dayly limit of 8 of these Worlds most Danerous Game Canada Goose...

Take care all,and wanted to share todays Mishap of adventures.
5 guys total and we got just 5 geese..May of added 125 miles on my jeep also...

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow that's pretty crazy but it has almost happened to me too! Luckily I was watching it.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

gsehnter-bloms said:


> Wow that's pretty crazy but it has almost happened to me too! Luckily I was watching it.


Ditto. Pretty cool to have bragging rights like that though. Hunting in layouts though it'll happen to me someday I'm sure. Wouldnt be able to get outa the blind in time. Almost got it the other day. I just leaned as far to the left as I could and covered my head, The bird hit the frame of the blind on my right side.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have heard of that happening, hell whitehorse's dead goose came within 2 feet of taking my head off. Im glad your ok.


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks alot Friends...

I Am Just glad I was able to walk away,Thought it stings alot right now and I Can't rub my right eye as the second cut is right along the bottom of the eye...So the Finger just so slightly hits it when I forget...As I want to rub my eyes now and then..

Just Thankful as it could of turned out alot worse.....

I Have No Blind, As I am layed off yet and just can't seem to collect funds,And I am addicted to this new sport ya'll enjoy...Goose Hunting.. So I had to find me two Burlap bags and Cut the seams and will lay in carhart cover halls tomorrow and lay the Burlap over myself and cuz said he will toss loose oat grass over my leg area..So I can Camo in.. My Cuz has a laydown blind and plans to Strap some oats brush onto his blind with the alastic straps they have along the sides..

We are goin' to use a friends few shell decoys and some siloette decoys and call them to us I hope....

I Won't call,As I am to new at this sport and want Birds in close.So I'll leave that to my Cuz Matt..... I Just hate to Toss in the towel as I got hurt....

As a hungry gutt has to be filled....

Take care and Do be Careful..

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Does it make me an Ahole if I laughed at your story? :lol: :lol:

Glad your ok, but the thought of seeing a goose smack someone in the head is humorous to me.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Awsome!

I have been knocked over by a mallard! I shot turned to watch the one drop that I shot and I had hit a second one behind it and it hit me right in the back!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Chuck Norris commanded the goose to hit you. :lol:

Glad your OK.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

All sports have inherent hazards. Welcome to goose hunting. We have all had to duck a few birds now and then.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

My buddy got hit last wknd when he was retrieving a bird. He got down when more came in and the bird I shot hit him in the upper arm.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You're lucky it wasn't worse. 10 lbs coming at you fast can do some damage.

At least you didn't end up like Fabio when he got hit in the face with a goose. I love the girl on his left laughing at him. :lol:


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

USAlx50 said:


> Does it make me an Ahole if I laughed at your story? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Glad your ok, but the thought of seeing a goose smack someone in the head is humorous to me.


Exactly what I was thinking haha!


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

I Sure can laugh about it now, I Took it out on the geese today.. Thou I have yet to get my dayly Limit of 8 geese aday.... I brought home 5 ....

First goose of the day I dropped in chopped corn and Just Scottie's Luck,it landed brisket first into some day old fresh spread of cow scat.....

Second goose I Dropped seconds later 20 yards away atless between some clean corn chopped rows.....

Then the day heated up and we spooked off all in that area...Which was nearly close to 200 geese...

as we headed home I spotted a field with about 60 in it and so we pulled over grabbed guns and ammo and walked closer without looking at them and guns hide.. as we got close I raised as they started honking and just started to fly and dropped threw with one shot about 20 yards from me and cuz shot at the few on the outside of the flock and hit some fannies and sent them on their way...

Ran outta shells,So I couldn't get off a second shot ..So I had to run two of my downed geese down...

Tonight after I got home, I Ran to a local gun store 7-10 miles away and bought two boxes of Kent as they don't sell Winchester brand which I had been shotting along with black cloud...

So I Bought 1 box of 3" #2s For geese(season ends Friday) and 1 box of 2 3/4" #4's for wood and mallerd ducks as season opens next month...

I read alot of Bad talk of Kents,Yet As A new to the sport lad,I felt I'ld support a local gun shop and Test some...

Take care and eye is slowly healing, Hurts And maybe I should get some Pics...

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Todays hunt ,my cuz and I sat up 1 dozen shell decoys and 2 dozen siolette decoys on some chopped corn and we sat on buckets in the first row of standing corn, We set up the decoys in a U shape with the top area of the U facing the standing corn.

Or downside to this exact spot was the wind was to our back ..Yet we found the site of the decoys and our combo calling so it sounded like multi birds calling out and feeding helped alot... the birds we could spot far away would cup the wind behind us andfly over us locked up..would catch us both off gaurd,But the birds that would cup and lock in and then 1 or two from the group would flap a wing over our heads was a dead give away.

Our first bird we never seen coming till it flew in from our right and landed with our spread,waiting for it to clear the decoys I told my cuz to take it .. That was atless the Ice breaker to a fun filled day of shooting ..

My Cuz and I has issues with our guns today,Jammin'... His 500 mossburg and my 870 express,would fire first shot and then pump back hard as heck to give us the follow up second shots..

second group that came in close cupped and locked in from behind us and floated over our heads and started the land when we took aim and fired... Cuz dropped 2 and I dropped 1 from that group.. One of his was a Banned goose...

We Hunted and called in Lots and shot lots and all in all it was our best day yet.. Cuz Shot 7 geese and I shot 6....

He took a pic of the birds,But with a disposible camera,So I haveto wait for the Pics to get developed, so I can take a Pic of them with my Digital to post.

We called it a day at 9:30 As the action slowed ....

As we drove home we spotted another corn field they was chopping when we drove by it yesturday,So it's tomorrows hunting spot I reckon..

But I am taken my Remington Model 48 Sportsman, Tired of the Jammin' action...

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

Did you grow up in the south?


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Here is a good one for ya.

Last year we were in a field toward the end of the hunt and a group came over and we unloaded. I crumbled one and then another. I look back and the first one is about to smack me. We were in a rock pile so I jumped out of the way.

Well the dang thing crapped on me and it was funny seeing my fat butt jumping out of the way and everyone was laughing. Then I stood up and I knew something was wrong.

Long story short I blew out my knee. Tore my ACL and the cartilage. Still not 100% yet but getting there. Had surgery for Thanksgiving. My doctor thinks it the funniest blown knee story he has heard.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

gooseslapper said:


> Did you grow up in the south?


 :lol: THAT'S NOT RIIIIIGHT!! FUNNY...BUT NOT RIGHT! STILL FUNNY THOUGH.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

and yes I did grow up in the south


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

I didn't mean anything by it yall(  sorry). The way he tells a story it sounds like he is from the south, honest question. I was talking about Scottie the boy not you fox412. Nobody cares where you're from(  sorry)


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

It doesn't mean anything to me. Its like the Ole jokes. If you can't laugh at yourself you can't laugh at anyone.

I mean look at the avatar.


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

What are you talking about?


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i have been narrowly missed many, many times. but i do get out at least 4 days a week to hunt. much of it is goose hunting. i always wondered how bad the damage from such an impact would be. i knew of a man who had his cheek bone broke by a teal! two years ago my cousin shot a goose (maybe cousin's cause this phenomenon!) and it was on a collision course from not very far out. a 10 gauge will move a goose over just far enough to miss you! i picked up his now shot riddled bird and claimed self defense.


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

No I never been to the South.. Born and Raised in N.Y.S. and lived my better part of my life in Steuben County...

Anyhow....

Tomorrow is the last day of our early goose season..

So We are carting the layout blinds and decoys to the chopped corn fields and hoping to beat our record of 13 between my cuz and myself...

We are Taken two friends with us and breaking up in two groups..I am using my Cuz's Blind, and the guy with me is using one from another friend.... And we are using the shell dozen decoys and the 18 siolette decoys and two flocked headed large geese with round bases.

My Cuz and the other guy with the flocked geese,and the two other blinds are setting up in a spot we have not yet hunted this season... And in hopes we can break our record and enjoy the company of others afield with us.

myself and the other guy named Scott are setting up the U Shape with our blinds near the center of the Bottom of the U... and facing into the wind... I Hope for lots of fun and shooting time.. We Plan to Hunt till 10:00 and Cart the gear back home and Jump some swamps and fields....

So I am thinking it will be another Long Day,yet the Last day of season... Hunt till Either Hunger or darkness arrives first....

Take care all, and I shall try and take out my digital so we can gather a group pic after the field hunt and then after the day hunt....

Scottie_the_boy


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Last year we were out field hunting geese we had a normal group over head and we dropped about 4 i think it was, they were up there a little bit and one managed to fall and land right in my dads blind. I have ot say it is the funniest thing i have seen in the field


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Indeed, a dead goose is hazardous to ones health,how many of you have been hit in the face shooting straight up when they start dropping bombs?Almost lost an eye! some of those tooties rolls get pretty darn big and hurt like hell at 55mph.


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Fridays Hunt turned out better then expected all..the 25th of September was our last chance to shoot some Local early season geese...

All in all we had a wonderful time between the 4 of us we have a day limit of 8 geese each and we harvested 30 and I got my Limit finally....

My Cuz,Friend named Jim and Friend named Scott and Myself had a fun time and the guns got spoiled with me using my Primo Flute call and Had large groups of 11 or better cupping wings heading right down in mine and Scott's U shape spread as we lay in ground blinds loaned to both of us...

He used his 1187 and I used my model 48 remington and we made short order of dropping 4 and 5 at a time....

Cuz and Jim, Sorta got the bad spot to hunt,thou it was the freshes corn field chopped,the geese wanted our spread more and so at 9:30 when we Both shot 8 goose each Called Jim and my Cuz and Said drive on over and lay in our spread and I'll call them in to you.. By 10:30 the goose seem to of travelled on to other spots all together. So we called in another 11 geese that they shot and we headed on to another spot a Pond and harvested 3 more to top off us four with 30 over all...

I Now need to decide If anyone might have a Used ground blind and 6-12 shell decoys to trade for my .12 gauge over and under shotgun...

Before I know it,we will be in our fall goose season and I want to Have a blind and my own decoys by then.. as I am addicted to hunting and eatting goose meat...

So If ya read this and Happen to Know of a fella goose hunter with extra gear to barter with for a shotgun,Toss me his or her email...or if yourself have extra to help out this new goose hunter,thats good also... Would be NICE to find a Local in N.Y.S. or Upper P.A. But If we have to ship we have to ship...

Thanks and God bless,Thanks for the wonderful site Nodak ,for all of us sportsman ...

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## mac_in_mt (Jan 23, 2006)

I have two stories about revenge of the goose. The first story I was not present but happened to the father of one of my hunting buddies. They were hunting a duck blind on the river and took a shot at some passing geese. One of the dead geese hits the father a glancing blow on the shoulder and arm. He was a little shaken up, but seemed alright and hunted the rest of the day. That night he didn't feel well and went to the hospital. The doc did some tests and discovered a lacerated spleen. Ouch!

The other story I got to witness. We were hunting snows in Canada and we had 7 guys in a string in layout binds. The first group of geese came in really close and we let loose with a volley. Geese were dropping all over. One of the geese I shot was dropping down close and I let out a warning yell. The guy in the blind next to me rotated left and covered his head with his arm, but the goose still hit him in the shoulder and dislocated it. The rest of the story is that this guy has always had shoulder problem and dislocates it pretty frequently, so we were able to pop it back in and continue hunting.


----------

